# Kitkat for Stratosphere?



## bangdosa

I was wondering if it would be possible to install Kitkat for the Strat. From the news It seems like Kitkat was designed with lower ram models in mind, but I'm not that tech savy to understand Android OS that far in. I hope I' not too rude or anything. I do understand that It takes a lot of time and dedication to make tweaked versions of the Samsung GC1 updates, and that if any one who can create a Kitkat Rom for Stratosphere would most likely take a long time. I'm just wondering if there might be improvements in switching to this newer Android OS.

Sorry if this was rude or insulting in any way! I was just curious and didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## buffaloquinn

It would seem highly unlikely that there will be a KitKat for the Strat. Current ROM development is very limited for the device and all versions available are just rooted versions of the stock OS with a few tweaks and enhancements here and there.


----------



## acejavelin

Although the source codes is available for KitKat, the real issue is we don't have a usable RIL (Radio Interface Layer) and a working portable device tree that can be merged into ANY source code. A working device tree is possible, but without a working RIL it wouldn't do any good. The chances of getting KitKat are about the same as the Stratosphere getting ICS or Jellybean... pretty much nil.


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

